
Welcome to Microsoft Edge – Faster than both Chrome and Firefox - happy-go-lucky
https://twitter.com/mehedih_/status/868812515614109696
======
glandium
Not only is it bragging about an outdated benchmark, but it's also using that
trick where the "graphs" don't start from zero.

~~~
microwavecamera
Original page on microsoft.com is gone too.

